# Easy 8 string songs



## 5656130 (Mar 29, 2011)

So i feel stupid since ive only written one thing on my 8 since ive gotten it any suggestions for easy 8 string songs to learn so i can look cool infront of my friend (lol)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 29, 2011)

Nearly the entire Meshuggah catalog, as long as you're good at rhythms.


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 29, 2011)

^ 
Fuck Yeah


After the burial Is pretty easy and actually really fun to play if you're into it


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah meshuggahs easy but i just cant get the crazy rythyms they do

ill check out after the burial btw does anyone have any tabs for she was the universe by the ocean collective i googled but couldnt find anything


----------



## rekab (Apr 3, 2011)

Deftones new album. Easy, but not all that impressive unless your friend likes deftones


----------

